# CIC cap update



## fice (Aug 20, 2014)

Can anyone tell when do çic count someone into their cap count? After PER or after file transfer to local VO or when?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fice said:


> Can anyone tell when do çic count someone into their cap count? After PER or after file transfer to local VO or when?


Going by the experiences of past applicants, it is after PER.


----------



## fice (Aug 20, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Going by the experiences of past applicants, it is after PER.


Thank you, can u kindly share from exp of past applicant the time required to go from PER to file transfer to local vo


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fice said:


> Thank you, can u kindly share from exp of past applicant the time required to go from PER to file transfer to local vo


Post PER, files get transferred from CIC to local VO within 1-2 weeks. Some VOs like SG send AOR(Acknowledgement of receipt) when they receive the application while others like CPC-O, New Delhi are not sending any AOR this year and instead are sending requests for Medicals or PCC post working on the applcations.


----------



## fice (Aug 20, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Post PER, files get transferred from CIC to local VO within 1-2 weeks. Some VOs like SG send AOR(Acknowledgement of receipt) when they receive the application while others like CPC-O, New Delhi are not sending any AOR this year and instead are sending requests for Medicals or PCC post working on the applcations.


they send the AOR by email or hard copy by regular mail?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fice said:


> they send the AOR by email or hard copy by regular mail?


If you have mentioned your email id then through email else they'll send via regular mail.


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

hi ssagi,

i am not sure if this is teh right forum/post to ask this. i semt my file o 28th June and it was recd by cic office on 4th July 2014. but, i still haven't got any AOR/information at all about my file. I read it on CIC website that max SLA for aor or acknowledgement is 10 weeks. and in my case 10 weeks have already passed. i tried calling their helpline, but outside canada nbr did not help. they told me to call CIC office or 1-888-242-2100, which is the nbr to bw dialled in from canada only.

I already have sent them email asking same and waiting for response. could u please help me knowing, what should be my next plan of action.

Thanks
Lucky.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

lakhwindr said:


> hi ssagi,
> 
> i am not sure if this is teh right forum/post to ask this. i semt my file o 28th June and it was recd by cic office on 4th July 2014. but, i still haven't got any AOR/information at all about my file. I read it on CIC website that max SLA for aor or acknowledgement is 10 weeks. and in my case 10 weeks have already passed. i tried calling their helpline, but outside canada nbr did not help. they told me to call CIC office or 1-888-242-2100, which is the nbr to bw dialled in from canada only.
> 
> ...


They are currently working on 28th-30th may applications. You need to wait for 1-1.5 months for your turn to have DD/CC charges.
If you want you can mail them too but they'll reply in 30 working days.


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

hi ssagi,

hiw are you so sure about these dates of 28-30 may. few of my friends and known people applied on 11th, 14 th may, and haven't received any communication from CIO yet, just like me. 

could u please share the source, where is this information coming from. 

thanks
lucky.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

lakhwindr said:


> hi ssagi,
> 
> hiw are you so sure about these dates of 28-30 may. few of my friends and known people applied on 11th, 14 th may, and haven't received any communication from CIO yet, just like me.
> 
> ...


From this more active forum. 
Here you go..

FSW 2014 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

My application was received by CIC on 8th August, still i have not received nany communication from them...any idea, which month Cic is processing application?


----------



## fice (Aug 20, 2014)

santosh_nitw said:


> My application was received by CIC on 8th August, still i have not received nany communication from them...any idea, which month Cic is processing application?


Just follow sssagi's Iink shared in previous reply, ull find a link to a spreadsheet there, its very informative, fyi.. Cic issued PER upto 28th may


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

fice said:


> Just follow sssagi's Iink shared in previous reply, ull find a link to a spreadsheet there, its very informative, fyi.. Cic issued PER upto 28th may


Hi
My application 2133 was recieved on 28th may and there is no update yet on cc charges.I guess cic is processing applications on skill demand basis.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Nabha said:


> Hi
> My application 2133 was recieved on 28th may and there is no update yet on cc charges.I guess cic is processing applications on skill demand basis.


No, they always do it on first come first served basis until the cap for particular occupation runs out. Currently 5-6 June are in progress.
You can try checking with your CC issuing bank if there was any attempt done. Also, do verify your international transaction limit.
Also send a mail to CIC asap mentioning "urgent" in subject asking for the status mentioning your package details such as name, passport, dob, date of receipt of app, noc etc.


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

sssagi said:


> No, they always do it on first come first served basis until the cap for particular occupation runs out. Currently 5-6 June are in progress.
> You can try checking with your CC issuing bank if there was any attempt done. Also, do verify your international transaction limit.
> Also send a mail to CIC asap mentioning "urgent" in subject asking for the status mentioning your package details such as name, passport, dob, date of receipt of app, noc etc.


Hi
Thanks for the info.There are no issues with the limit and alerts with bank were set long back.
I saw somewhere in the forum that they might take 30-40 days for replying such querries.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Nabha said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the info.There are no issues with the limit and alerts with bank were set long back.
> I saw somewhere in the forum that they might take 30-40 days for replying such querries.


Yes. Unfortunately that is true in terms of number of days.
While I think you may still get charged in the next 1-2 weeks but still can you recheck the checklist for anything that might have been missed? This will help to send another application before getting the old one back. The most common issues are:
- Not sending Birth Certificate or substitute docs
- Not sending original copy of WES/IELTS
- Missing out some forms for spouse etc,
- Not sending copies of education credentials like degrees etc.
- Work experience reference letter missing/short enough

Some applications have also been delayed recently because WES assessment was done through an old package and then CIC asked for getting the FSWP package.


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Yes. Unfortunately that is true in terms of number of days.
> While I think you may still get charged in the next 1-2 weeks but still can you recheck the checklist for anything that might have been missed? This will help to send another application before getting the old one back. The most common issues are:
> - Not sending Birth Certificate or substitute docs
> - Not sending original copy of WES/IELTS
> ...


Dear sssagi
That gives a great hope for me.I have gone thru the above checklist and pretty much sure that i did not miss any.Wes assessment was done during Oct'2013.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Nabha said:


> Dear sssagi
> That gives a great hope for me.I have gone thru the above checklist and pretty much sure that i did not miss any.Wes assessment was done during Oct'2013.


Then it could be a possible reason. You might get an email from CIC regarding the same. Keep checking you spam folders too.


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello All,

Please check following spreadsheet for any queries this spreadsheet is created by people like not official one. This will help you to get some idea about which date applications are being processed at this moment.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11gAbKSoDoOr1s8_raB1qwz0i-ZH0NyNWhhn18O6kHwQ/edit


To make entry in spreasheet go to following link

http://tinyurl.com/FSW14-Entry


_*Note
I hope it will help you guys. Please not this is not exact no of candidate this list is about those ppl who are aware of this spreadsheet. there might be many other ppl who are not aware of it and applied for FSW2014.
*_
Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Then it could be a possible reason. You might get an email from CIC regarding the same. Keep checking you spam folders too.


Thanks sssagi.will keep a watch.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please check following spreadsheet for any queries this spreadsheet is created by people like not official one. This will help you to get some idea about which date applications are being processed at this moment.
> 
> ...


Good info....thanks for sharing it...


----------



## ars (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the sheet


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Good info....thanks for sharing it...


Guys
Anyone from may submission group who did not get any response from CIC ,neither charged nor with returned package ,please share here for the updates.


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

Nabha said:


> Guys
> Anyone from may submission group who did not get any response from CIC ,neither charged nor with returned package ,please share here for the updates.


After calling them, it was told that it got rejected.So for those if nothing is happening like above case,quickly call them and get the status.You still have time to apply .


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nabha said:


> After calling them, it was told that it got rejected.So for those if nothing is happening like above case,quickly call them and get the status.You still have time to apply .


Rejected, any particular reason they gave?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Rejected, any particular reason they gave?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


1.Birth certificate from consulate is not being recognized.Requires an affidavit.
2.New revision (not followed)wef aug 2014 on definition of dependent child .Eventhough my application was submitted prior to aug'14 this is what they mentioned over phone.


----------

